# i have two Fault code



## XClusive-A6 (Jan 3, 2006)

hey guys i got two code coming up in my A6 and need some help to figure what they are....
first one0432

second one: P0411


----------



## Texas-A6-4.2 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: i have two Fault code (XClusive-A6)*

It will be interesting to see if they are anything like my two codes. My A6 came up with P1411 & P1423. I have a post here covering that.
No help, but very interesting to see what you numbers come up with.
BTW: The codes belongs to a bank of cylinders, my codes cover both cylinder sides.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: i have two Fault code (XClusive-A6)*

*-P0432* - Main Catalyst,Bank2 Efficiency Below Threshold
*-P0411* - Sec.Air Inj.Sys. Incorrect Flow Detected


----------



## Texas-A6-4.2 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: i have two Fault code (bhb399mm)*

Pretty close to the same meainings as one of the codes I had.
P1411 - SAI System Incorrect Downstream Flow Detected (Non VAG deffinition)
P1423 - EGI Functionality Test Failed (Non VAG Deffinition)


----------



## XClusive-A6 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: i have two Fault code (bhb399mm)*

ok i'm still a lil dumb to audi world... can you elborate? on the codes....


----------



## Texas-A6-4.2 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: i have two Fault code (XClusive-A6)*

Your codes:
-P0432 - Main Catalyst,Bank2 Efficiency Below Threshold
-P0411 - Sec.Air Inj.Sys. Incorrect Flow Detected
My codes:
P1411 - SAI System Incorrect Downstream Flow Detected (Non VAG definition)
P1423 - EGI Functionality Test Failed (Non VAG Definition)

The P0411 and P1411 both deal with flow. In my case that flow was part of the vacuum system. Once the vacuum leak was found and repaired all was fine. I just happen to have two vacuum leaks that were the root cause of my engine code issues.


----------

